# Goose Floaters



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I've heard of people putting goose floaters in with their duck decoys does this help bring in the geese, and does it scare off the ducks?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

yes, no


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

last year we set up a few floaters on opening duck seanson......and yes it did well i guess we only got 3 extra geese but we weren't expectin any so i believe it helps bring them in and we shot our limit of ducks so i don't think it hurts them when they are coming in. But later in the season it may be a different story i haven't really experiemented then.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I think ducks would come into a entire spread of goose floaters and goose decoys and shore. We were hunting a HUGE lake last year on opener (no it wasn't a roost) and although no geese came in that day we had ducks coming in left and right, of course it wasn't season so we got zippo shooting that day.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

here in Missouri we use goose decoys all the time I really think it helps the draw the ducks from a distace never noticed it hurting the ducks finishing. we have noticed standing full bodies on the ice helps alot in late season. the best thing we have found is to make the ducks come in over the goose decoys not into them. I don't know why but they have always seem to finish better for us.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah goose floaters definatly help when hunting ducks. I always through a few out there.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

where do you guys put the goose floaters in the spread, and also how many would you recomend using. I usually have two to three dozen duck decoys out.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Throw 4 or 5 off to one side, or you can kinda use them to make a j hook into the duck decoys. :sniper:


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Most of the time i through out my goose spread of either 12-24 fullbodies or 100 silhouettes with around 9-18 goose floaters and then only put 6 or less duck floaters off to the side and still had great goose hunts but still shot our ducks too!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I think it is more a matter of access to the water... if you have to haul them in there... use the duck decoys...

I use a hlaf dozen or so... I am not sure if it makes a huge difference, but it may. I think as I mentioned above it is more of an access issue here on the prairie. I know that some MN friends use quite a few in their home state.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

up hea' in Maine, 
we hunt both geese and ducks at the same time frequently
ive noticed that though the wood ducks and mallards might not prefer to land directly beside your goose decoy, they do seem to have an impact on making the ducks feel "safe"
we ALWAYS set up a few goose decoys off to one edge of the spread, in good light, nearer to open water.
the ducks like the security, and we sure dont mind killing a goose now and then either.....


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I went out shopping this weekend and found a 4 pack of Final Approach floaters with flocked heads for what i thought was a good deal. Any one have any expierence with these? and how many decoys duck and goose do you guys use?


----------



## prins (Sep 11, 2008)

i never use more than 24 ducks but i alwas put out 4 goose floters off to the side works great and i think that it helps with the ducks

but if you are trying to double on duck and geese dont use any spinning wing decks i think geese hate them


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I use a dozen duck floaters and a dozen full body ducks and the reason that I put out 2 or 4 goose floaters with them is because the resevior that they come from is mixed with everything. I figured this helps gives the ducks a warm fuzzy fealing knowing that the geese usually know when there is trouble. :wink:

Sean


----------

